# Surface dwelling fish for open top tank?



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm looking for suggestions on suitable surface dwelling fish for an open top tank, which means they can't be jumpers, but like to hang out at the surface primarily. I also have shrimp in the tank, do I don't want anything big enough to eat the adult shrimp (losing shrimplets is OK, there's enough hiding places so some will survive). I'm sort of coming up short with ideas of what to get.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Guppys maybe I have never liked keeping shrimp and fish together except for amanos or bamboo shrimp. Danios keep to the top. I have to say I have giant Danios in my 100 gal and Ive never ever seen them near the bottom of the tank even when I feed them. They are pretty cool because they stick together.If you really want to take a chance I would go with them. Not the giants.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I've definitely seen guppies jump out... more like... found dead guppies out of the tank in the morning. =(
... maybe because they were in a tiny open top tank... I wouldnt reccommend it.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Try hatchet fish - neat looking guys, and add a lot of character to the top.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Chris S said:


> Try hatchet fish - neat looking guys, and add a lot of character to the top.


I thought these were notorious jumpers.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Anything that dwells at the top is a jumper - when fish are startled, they jump.

I'd agree, yes, that they jump, but at the same time, I don't think they are anymore notorious than anything else that dwells at the surface =)


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

In nature, hatchet fish are known to leap from the water in schools and literally fly for several meters through the air. They use their pectoral fins as wings, and their deep chests contain the muscles that power the flight.

The only surface-dwelling fish I can think of that aren't notorious jumpers are gouramis. My favorites are pearl gouramis, but for a smaller tank, dwarf gouramis would be better. If people have had experience with gouramis jumping, let us know. I think they just aren't designed for it, but I could well be wrong.

Floating plants make surface dwelling fish feel more secure and hence less likely to jump, but don't count on it being 100% unless the top few inches of the tank are too thick with plants for the fish to get a run at it. Even then, serious jumpers will manage to jump.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

bae said:


> In nature, hatchet fish are known to leap from the water in schools and literally fly for several meters through the air. They use their pectoral fins as wings, and their deep chests contain the muscles that power the flight.


I was under the impression they did this to catch insects, but perhaps I am mistaken


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Chris S said:


> I was under the impression they did this to catch insects, but perhaps I am mistaken


IIRC, it's predator avoidance and/or just basic group activity. I saw a video of dozens of them jumping and flying in sync. I don't know how maneuverable they are in flight, but maybe they can catch insects too.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Interesting. 

Just noticed that Harry was looking for something that "doesn't" jump in his post, lol


----------



## theeyrietrainer (Dec 9, 2010)

In my experience, I've never had guppies or small danios jump on me. I've had the occasional gourami jumping slightly (but only for food). My top choice to suggest to you would be to opt for danios (like zebra, leopards, blue pearls), they generally tend to stick only to the top whereas fish like guppies, white cloud minnows, and gouramis only sometimes stick to the surface and travel fairly often throughout the rest of the layers.

At least with small danios you'll have constant movement, albeit fast, and won't have a high risk of jumping like hatchetfish.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

Harry Muscle said:


> I'm looking for suggestions on suitable surface dwelling fish for an open top tank, which means they can't be jumpers, but like to hang out at the surface primarily. I also have shrimp in the tank, do I don't want anything big enough to eat the adult shrimp (losing shrimplets is OK, there's enough hiding places so some will survive). I'm sort of coming up short with ideas of what to get.
> 
> Thanks,
> Harry


if you want i can show you how i made a DIY aquarium hood. really cheap, really easy, and it doesnt look ugly.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

ChuckRum said:


> if you want i can show you how i made a DIY aquarium hood. really cheap, really easy, and it doesnt look ugly.


It's supposed to be an open top tank ... it's rimless ... thanks for the suggestion though 

Harry


----------

